# NO ROMZZZ??



## lolzed (Apr 29, 2010)

So i was talking over at IRC(don't ask what about) so i went over to register again(no i didn't)
THEN I SAW THIS!





IMPRESSIVE. Except it doesn't matter,LOL.You can register without check the second box or/and writing the no rom stuff

Also I notice you don't need to enter your BIRTHDAY?Odd.

Edit: thanks Chaos


----------



## Chaosruler (Apr 29, 2010)

I told you in IRC.... it is calculated via your birthday inputed
and about the pic, if its true, just lols


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 29, 2010)

Misleading title is misleading. XD

... Wait you tried without typing it in? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@Chaosruler: It doesn't even ask for your birthday.


----------



## Raika (Apr 29, 2010)

Lol GBAtemp's registration system has a loophole.


----------



## Juanmatron (Apr 29, 2010)

So, GBAtemp releases roms for download it uh?

It´s not a bug like Squirtle in FileTrip? Maybe is a Ditto!


----------



## Beats (Apr 29, 2010)

That doesn't matter. The newbs don't read it, anyway.


----------



## lolzed (Apr 29, 2010)

LeLouchVII said:
			
		

> That doesn't matter. The newbs don't read it, anyway.


exactly why i posted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Wasmachinemann (Apr 29, 2010)

This thread is a win. :")


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 29, 2010)

Doesn't it have the "tell us what the picture is" thing as well?


----------



## tj_cool (Apr 29, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> Doesn't it have the "tell us what the picture is" thing as well?


Yeah it has an anti-bot thing too
It's on the next page probably


----------



## DeltaBurnt (May 1, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> Doesn't it have the "tell us what the picture is" thing as well?



CAPTCHA?


----------



## Potticus (May 1, 2010)

DeltaBurnt said:
			
		

> Gaydrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



of sorts

It showed me a picture of a big rectangle and had 2 colors in it

and it asked me which weren't.
(registered a few days ago)


----------



## Jemlee (May 1, 2010)




----------

